# Renting out motorbikes and jet skis in cyprus



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Last time I went I had no form of licence, I have a provisional at the moment, but the question is, will that be enough to rent out a jet ski? or a small capacity engine motorbike or scooter? or do I need a full driving licence for that?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure about scooter but not for a jet ski they let anyone on them !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

